# Es recomendable conectar dos amplificadores a la salida de audio de una Pc



## Xpectro19 (Jul 3, 2009)

necesito conectar dos amplificador, uno hecho por mi con transistores (chapas) 12 chapas q bota segun calculos 1200 Wats y un equipo de sonido Lg  de 150 W Rms, (necesito todo este sonido para una gran actividad en casa, varios ambientes) y bueno estos dos equipos sacaran la señal de mi computadora, con tarjeta de sonido integrada, q para duplicar la señal usare un Plug 3.5 en Y y pues mi temor esta en mandar mas señal y quemar el integrado de sonido, ocurre q cuando colocas mas parlantes a la salida amplificada d un equipo (se carga con menos ohm's) y esto puede terminar recalentando y volando el amplificador, y pues en este caso sacare la señal d mi tarjeta d sonido amplificada (0.5W creo) para estos dos amplificador, lo debo de hacer? o terminare arruinando mi tarjeta d sonido, desde ya gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

pues supongo yo que tu tarjeta de sonido sera multi canal no?
si no lo es comprate una que cuesta poco y usas el del canal de los delanteros para uno y el de los traseros para otro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 3, 2009)

Para estar mas seguros y evitar ruidos indeseables y oscilaciones, armate un par de preamplificador para cada entrada de tus amplificador, osea, necesitas 4 preamplificador.

Si te pasas a Audio Pequeña Señal seguro encuentras alguno, y si te surgen dudas pregunta ahí mismo en los post, no crees nuevos temas.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 3, 2009)

Usted necesita un multiacoplador, armate el siguiente circuito:

http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota46.htm


----------



## leop4 (Jul 3, 2009)

bueno yo utilizo un jack doble http://www.videoedicion.org/materiales/Image/Manuales/Video/Novatos/conexiones/Doble_minijack.gif ya que tengo 3 salidas una para el mic la otra es entrada de linea y la ultima es la salida de audio. podes conectar asta 3 o 4 amplificadores ya que todos utilizan la misma tension de salida y poray se escucha algun que otro ruidito pero yo en este momento no siento ni una mosca y eso que tengo una amplificador echo por mi de 100+100W y otro de 25+25W y no pasa naranja jajaja.


----------



## lewil (Jul 7, 2009)

Como hago para conectar dos amplificador a 5 bocinas? cada amplificador tiene dos salidas


----------



## lewil (Jul 7, 2009)

Tampoco se como conectar los 2 amplificador? me podrian ayudar


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

aver,cojes una clavija jack de 3.5

le soldas cable de audio con cada cable a su lugar pero luego de cada cable sacas 2 y lo mandas cada uno para un amplificador.

osea para cada amplificador tiene que haber un negativo,izquierdo y derecho.

La clavija la puede comprar en tu tienda habitual.

sino lo entiendes dimelo y pongo un dibujo.

saludos


----------



## lewil (Jul 7, 2009)

pon el dibujo por favor que no entiendo


----------

